# Job interview Vancouver



## shanethompson (Oct 11, 2010)

Help please

i have an interview in vancouver this week (they have flown me over), and have the following questions.
1 - if im offered the role would i me able to work straight away on a temp work visa, whilst they sort out the permanent residency one?
2 - Do i still need police checks and medicals completed, if so how long on average do they take
3 - if i'm accepted , what happens with regards to my wife, does she qualify straight away, and can she start to work,


Sorry if these questions have been asked before, but the govement sites are a bit confusing and would prefer to here from you guys that have the experiance

Shane


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lane:


shanethompson said:


> Help please
> 
> i have an interview in vancouver this week (they have flown me over), and have the following questions.
> 1 - if im offered the role would i me able to work straight away on a temp work visa, whilst they sort out the permanent residency one?
> ...


If you don't have a visa of some type you're not permitted to work. The company cannot get you Permanent Residence. Only you can do that. Unless they have special arrangements they will require to apply for or already have a LMO (Labour Market 
Opinion) allowing them to hire you. I assume you have not made application to the Canadian government for immigration status. You cannot just come here and begin to work.


----------



## shanethompson (Oct 11, 2010)

thank you for the reply, im hoping that as they have flown me out (and paid) they would have already thought about tha (LMO)t, they are a multinational company who regualry take on none residencial people, as these are senior management positions


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shanethompson said:


> thank you for the reply, im hoping that as they have flown me out (and paid) they would have already thought about tha (LMO)t, they are a multinational company who regualry take on none residencial people, as these are senior management positions


They probably have a "permanent" LMO in place allowing them to fill such positions. You'll probably find that their HR people will handle most everythng for you.
Good Luck.


----------

